# Umbrella vs. Softbox for an SB-600



## eric-holmes (Jun 4, 2010)

I am wanting to get something to help soften the light from my SB-600. I am in a toss up between an umbrella or a softbox. I will not use these in a studio as I shoot on location shots. I have been told that an umbrella is better in that situation because it is more portable. But how unportable is a softbox really? I would have my assistant (wife ) holding it for me, so I wouldn't be worried about the wind blowing it over. I prefer the light a softbox produces. Advice please


----------



## tirediron (Jun 4, 2010)

If you prefer the light that a soft-box produces, I'd go for that.  I find umbrellas the best for portability, but I don't usually have the benefit of an assistant.  The only downside to soft-boxes is that unless you've got room to transport them assembled, they take rather longer to set up than an umbrella.


----------



## tommac (Jun 4, 2010)

What he said, Portability for umbrellas.


----------



## eric-holmes (Jun 4, 2010)

I was also under the impression that softboxes were better for less powered light sources because it focuses the light more directionally as opposed to a shoot through umbrella which would bounce light back and every which way.


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 4, 2010)

so get a bounce off umbrella? Where the light is pointed away from your subject, towards the concave side of the umbrella. simple as that.


----------



## KmH (Jun 4, 2010)

In many situations you need the umbrella just out of the image frame to get the light soft enough and can't do that by bouncing into it.

The light scatter is more of an issue where there are walls to reflect the stray light, not a biggy for outdoors.

Plus softboxes are many times the cost of umbrellas for the equivelent size.

impact 60 inch umbrella

1/2 that size in a soft box so you would need 2 and a second stand:

Impact | Softbox - 24x32" | SB-6080 | B&H Photo Video

Plus, to help control scatter when bouncing into an umbrella you can tape paper over part of the umbrella to make an almost rectangular opening.

OR: .... Look at this piece:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/75852-REG/Photek_SL_6000_Umbrella_Softlighter_II.html

Very popular with outdoor portratists.


----------



## eric-holmes (Jun 4, 2010)

I believe shoot throughs are easier to control the light than using a reflective umbrealla. 

I guess I don't see how a square flash head will fit a round hole in the back of a softbox. I see these adapters... Chimera | Speed Ring for Canon and Nikon Shoe-Mount | 2790 | B&H but I don't see what will seal off the extra open space to prevent light from escaping.


----------



## eric-holmes (Jun 4, 2010)

KmH, Two of those links were the same item. Did you mean that?


----------



## Dao (Jun 4, 2010)

My Westcott Apollo softbox works and fold like an umbrella.


----------



## burnws6 (Jun 4, 2010)

Dao said:


> My Westcott Apollo softbox works and fold like an umbrella.



Beat me to it.


----------



## eric-holmes (Jun 5, 2010)

Westcott | Photo Basics Softbox - 24x32" (61x81cm) | 787

I was thinking something like this? That Apollo one is a bit expensive.


----------



## jnm (Jun 5, 2010)

ya the westcott softboxes ive used are no more time involving to setup than an umbrella.

your money will go further with umbrellas.  im using these right now, very good for the money imo.  Calumet 45" Umbrella With Removable Black Cover - AU3045 - AU3045


----------



## burnws6 (Jun 5, 2010)

eric-holmes said:


> Westcott | Photo Basics Softbox - 24x32" (61x81cm) | 787
> 
> I was thinking something like this? That Apollo one is a bit expensive.




Because it's already set up to work with a small flash.....other softboxes will have to be modified by you to be able to attach it properly.


----------



## eric-holmes (Jun 5, 2010)

Would the speed ring I linked in post 7 be all I needed to attach it properly?


----------



## shortpballer (Jun 5, 2010)

If you have the money, you can always go for a lastolite ezybox 

Or I've heard alot of good things about these:
Cheetah QBox 16

Hope this helps


----------



## cheechdogg (Jun 5, 2010)

portability - Umbrellas go up quick and easy (and cheap to replace if you get a tear).


----------



## eric-holmes (Jun 5, 2010)

shortpballer said:


> If you have the money, you can always go for a lastolite ezybox
> 
> Or I've heard alot of good things about these:
> Cheetah QBox 16
> ...



This link is very helpful in one of my questions. One of the pictures shows a back view of the fash mounted in the box. Will light not escape through that?


----------



## eric-holmes (Jun 7, 2010)

I think I have decided on a softbox. Is there a certain size that would pair well with an SB-600?


----------



## ZWolfe21 (Jun 7, 2010)

forgive my ignorance and interjection into this thread to ask a question, but whats the advantages of using a softbox vs say a diffuser that fits over the flash head itself? Controlling light spill?

Like this


----------



## eric-holmes (Jun 7, 2010)

What you linked diffuses while softboxes soften light.


----------



## KmH (Jun 7, 2010)

ZWolfe21 said:


> forgive my ignorance and interjection into this thread to ask a question, but whats the advantages of using a softbox vs say a diffuser that fits over the flash head itself? Controlling light spill?
> 
> Like this


A softbox makes the light source appear much larger than it really is. The larger the light source the softer the light and the shadows it casts.

A slip on diffuser doesn't make the light appear any larger, it just scatters it around, so less of the light actually goes to the subject.

Get the book *Light: Science and Magic*. *An Introduction To Photographic Lighting.* By Fil Hunter.


----------



## eric-holmes (Jun 7, 2010)

KmH, what do you think about post #17?


----------



## KmH (Jun 7, 2010)

Not enough light will escape to matter.

You could always cut a rectangular hole in a piece of aluminum foil to put over the speedlight head and reflect any spill back into the softbox.


----------



## eric-holmes (Jun 8, 2010)

After much thought, I may be leaning toward an umbrella. It's more cost efficient and I feel like I am really having to rig a softbox to work with a speedlight. I hate having to rig stuff up. Maybe a simple umbrella would allow me to get me feet wet in the strobist area.


----------



## ababysean (Jun 8, 2010)

what simple umbrella did you choose? because I'm looking to do the same thing you are


----------



## eric-holmes (Jun 8, 2010)

I haven't chose one yet. I am still torn between sofbox or umbrella. But I have noticed this little kit. 

Westcott | 43" Collapsible Umbrella Flash Kit w/Stand


----------



## ababysean (Jun 8, 2010)

yes that kit looks really nice.


----------



## KmH (Jun 8, 2010)

I often recommend this kit as a starter:

Impact | Digital Flash Umbrella Mount Kit | DFUMK | B&H Photo

and this reflector kit:

Westcott | 5-in-1 Reflector Disc - 40.5" | 304 | B&H Photo


----------



## eric-holmes (Jun 8, 2010)

KmH said:


> I often recommend this kit as a starter:
> 
> Impact | Digital Flash Umbrella Mount Kit | DFUMK | B&H Photo
> 
> ...



What makes you recommend the Impact kit over the Westcott kit? Is it because you get double the kit for a little more money? I don't know which brands are supposed to be better than others so I was just curious. I see it has a lot of good reviews.


----------



## ababysean (Jun 8, 2010)

and if you only wanted ONE flash for now, is there a big difference between 43 vs 32 inches?


----------



## KmH (Jun 8, 2010)

Westcott's stuff is higher quality, but more expensive.

The Impact gear will work fine for many years if not abused.

No, there is not a big difference between 43" and a 32" umbrellas. You need several sizes: 32", 45", 60". It's the same for softboxes.

The smaller sizes are for head shots, or head and shoulder shots. The middle sizes are for 3/4 shots, or a 2 person head shot and the big ones are for full body shots.

Not yet mentioned is that you also need sand bags or some other type of weights to keep the light stands from falling over.

Since light stands have 3 legs, you want one leg in line with and on the same side of the stand as the umbrella for stability.


----------



## camz (Jun 8, 2010)

I use a little bit of both but I think the softbox has more control of your light and less blead.

I use a lightdome 22 inch which lights up to a small group(3 to 5) depending on how your subjects are staggerred. Pretty easy to setup and folds (as you can tell by the wrinkles ):








If I want a bigger light source I just stick the flash or lightstick behind my lastolite trip grip diffuser. I purchased the one with -2 stops(white) and I can position it any way I want. It also folds down to a tiny little circle size of a plate. I used to have umbrella's but windy days it becomes difficult. The tri grip's dual purpose also comes handy during harsh lighting to cover your subjects if they are underneath the harsh sun. Hope this helps..or confuses you with more choices :mrgreen:


----------

